# Guppies need hetaer and filter??



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello,
i have a ten gallon tank and im going to stock it with guppies, mollies and danios. i have to keep it in the bathroom but i already have another tank there taking up the 2 electrical outlets. i need to know if mollies, danios and guppies need their tank heated and filtered. also, what brand filter would be the best?
thanks... any help welcome <3


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Guppys need a heater and filter
I don't recommend mollies because they are brackish (need a certain amount of salt) and they can get aggressive. They also can grow to 4-6 inches in some cases which is not that great in a ten gallon. Danios I believe need heat and filter but I have never owned them. I do know they are small. so again, I wouldn't do the mollies. On the filter, I use the cheap ones for ten gallons you get at walmart and they work fine for me. 

From what I know (anybody correct me if I am wrong)

Guppys need at least three with a two female one male ratio
mollies need the same ratio
and danios do best in groups of six


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, all of those need to have a heater and filter.
Mollies are brackish, and get pretty big so they aren't suitable for a 10 Gallon. Danios may be small, but they are a very active fish and need a 20 Gallon long. Harlequin Rasboras, and Neon Tetras are an option instead of the mollies and danios.

Good Luck!


----------



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

ok. thanks! what would you reccomend for the mollies??


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

For mollies you'd need a 30 gallon +, with some aquarium salt added to make it brackish. Danios, need a 20 gallon long, and guppies can be in a 10 gallon +.  I don't reccomend putting guppies in a 5 gallon because they are a very active fish. I only have 2 in a 5 Gallon because they were picking on the others. 

Hope I helped!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Maisy has you totally covered there. +1 to all she has said.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Maisy has you totally covered there. +1 to all she has said.


All *he* said. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I suggest for guppies, as they are actually NOT tropical fish but rather sit well at 68-78 degrees, unlike our lovely bettas ;-) I still suggest a heater as it will keep it from dropping dramatically during nights, and other situations. 

All fish, asides from the betta and maybe a few others will need filters. Filters are also good to have as it will keep your tank cleaner, and for 5+ gallons -safely saying- your tank can be cycled and is easier to house more than just the hardy platies, guppies, minnows, etc during cycling.

Guppies, surprise surprise, kept in a good sized aquarium can be 1.5-4 inches (that's right. 4.) I've seen some huge guppies due to large tank circumstances. Guppies should be kept usually 2 females to a male, or more females to a male. If you get a second male, I suggest having 3 females each to avoid pestering. If you get more than one male, expect more breeding.. competition = breed more. They prefer the top/middle section.

Mollies, I have owned. Both balloon and regular mollies, can fit in 20 gallons... But I do suggest 30 or more gallons to avoid stunting or over-population. They are livebearers so they will breed on their own... I found balloon mollies are friendlier, and are actually unable to cause much damage when biting, then a regular molly. Regular mollies also seem more vicious... and are of course faster than their bent spine cousins, and get bigger - about 3-6 inches. I suggest 1 male to 3 females for them, as they are more persistent than the guppies! Mollies like the top, but tend to eat algae and scrounge for food at the bottom.

Danios are pretty fish... very active, and can get to 3 inches. They are egg layers, so don't expext babies - they'll be eaten (except mine since I moved the adults and found hundreds of babies.... x.x). They need a long tank, or a larger tank which I recommend 30+ unless you get a 20 long. They prefer the top/middle section.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> All *he* said. xD


Then why is your name Maisy! Don't confuse me like that!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Then why is your name Maisy! Don't confuse me like that!


Maisy is my dog's name. lol


----------



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

kk. thanks!


----------

